# Has anyone tried Sibleius' OCR for importing printed scores?



## Thonex (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried Sibelius' OCR for importing printed scores?

Does it really work? Would I be able to import (say) a J Williams score and have it be able to read the notes an their durations? I'm not too concerned about the dynamics... I'm sure that would have to be re-done anyway.

Just curious.

Cheers,

T


----------



## misterbee (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you mean Photoscore?

I have Photoscore Professional that was a fairly low cost additional option with Sibelius 4. In my opinion, it's the most useless software I've ever paid for.

There are so many things it doesn't recognize, particularly from parts, and it has severe trouble with everything it does, to the point of being just a total waste of time. Full scores tend to be on the small size, and it simply can't recognize anything from them.

I spent about 2 weeks trying to tweak the settings, according to their own web site and my own experiments. To this day, it has never produced anything even remotely usable for me. In terms of display, I like how they designed the user interface. If it actually worked, it would be good. But it doesn't. Not even close.

It's much less work to input the notes in by hand in Sibelius.

R.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 7, 2006)

misterbee @ Thu Dec 07 said:


> Do you mean Photoscore?
> 
> I have Photoscore Professional that was a fairly low cost additional option with Sibelius 4. In my opinion, it's the most useless software I've ever paid for.
> 
> ...




heh... :roll: ... that's what I thought it would be like but I wasn't sure... thanks for the heads up. It seemed a little too good to be true.

T


----------



## synthetic (Dec 7, 2006)

It's much better practice to play it in anyway.  

Nonetheless, I got about two minutes into inputting his ET score into Sibelius. That was a real education. I hope to finish it someday, though maybe I'll just do a score reduction instead.


----------



## Greg Lindholm (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been using Photoscore for about 3 months. I've found that small scores work ok, but I still have to clean up before sending to Sibelius. I'd like it if there was a better OCR, but I haven't found it. 

If anyone knows who's got the best OCR, please advise.

Greg Lindholm


----------



## spoon (Feb 21, 2007)

I only have the "lite" Version...

In my opinion it´s >8o (there was no vomitting emoticon)

it´s faster and "cheaper" to type it in by yourself


----------



## stmiller (Mar 1, 2007)

A musician I know once asked me if it was possible to scan in several parts and have Sibelius transpose them to print out. I almost screamed in agony inside my head at the though of trying this, knowing how bad the scanning software is. I just politely told him "No."


----------



## sbkp (Mar 1, 2007)

stmiller @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> I almost screamed in agony inside my head... I just politely told him "No."



Oh, man. That is such a great characterization of what it's like to be asked some kinds of technical questions by non-technical folks. Beautiful.


----------

